# European Travel



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Now Brexit has happened, how do we stand on European travel. I have heard it is 90 days max, is that for each country or Europe as a whole ?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi All
> 
> Now Brexit has happened, how do we stand on European travel. I have heard it is 90 days max, is that for each country or Europe as a whole ?
> 
> ...


Here you are, read and weep for some.

https://amp.theguardian.com/politic...ew-rules-europe-holidays-health-mobile-phones

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep 90 days within any 180. No exceptions unless you can get a residency or long stay visa for one particular country. Expensive, many hoops to jump through and not guaranteed. Big fines and possible bans for breaches. I assumed every motorhomer would have known this for ages. Its been well discussed on all the forums.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Barryd I only use this forum and not as much as I used to in the early days.

I did not follow ANY of the Brexit hoo har until after Dec 31st because like everything else, people just belly ached about it.

It is what it is so I waited until everything was final.

Now I know, thanks for the heads up.

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

dghr272 said:


> Here you are, read and weep for some.
> 
> https://amp.theguardian.com/politic...ew-rules-europe-holidays-health-mobile-phones
> 
> Terry


We only travel for 85 days as a rule

both 10 yr passports brand new

Both EHIC cards have 4 years on them

Green Card automatically issued with our van insurance - we will get driving permits from the P.O when needed

So thats us covered

SIMPLES lol

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

At present you cannot enter France from the UK unless it is for a specific reason approved by the gfrench Government for eg return to French residence, but not a second home.

How long that will last is unknown, probably at least 6 months until the UK has CoVid under control.

That means that if you want to go to Europe, you must avoid Calais, Boulogne, Dieppe, Le Havrem St Mali, Roscoff Santander and Bilbao. That does not leave many ways to avoid France.

Denmark ? Belgium ? Not cheap options.

In other words don't plan to use your 90 / 180 day permission, extended tours around Europe are unlikely to be permissible wef 1st January 2021.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

EHIC Card wont be valid I dont think. There is however talk about a new Global health card but I dont have the details.


----------



## ThunderRat (Jan 10, 2021)

DJMotorhomer said:


> We only travel for 85 days as a rule
> 
> both 10 yr passports brand new
> 
> ...


I read if you do want to go over your 90 days you need to apply for a visa.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

ThunderRat said:


> DJMotorhomer said:
> 
> 
> > We only travel for 85 days as a rule
> ...


Yep my previous link explains that you can apply, having it granted is another matter.

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> EHIC Card wont be valid I dont think. There is however talk about a new Global health card but I dont have the details.


It has now been announced that EHIC cards will still be valid to expiry date and then a GHIC card will replace it and do the same thing for EU countries, but not for Schengen countries which are not EU as EHIC does, i.e. Norway, Iceland, Lichtenstein and Switzerland, although Norway has a separate arrangement for the British and you will get some treatment, but you need to look for details.

Geoff


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

barryd said:


> EHIC Card wont be valid I dont think. There is however talk about a new Global health card but I dont have the details.


EHIC card is still valid only valid in EU countries not in Switzerland Norway etc will be replaced by GHIC card also valid in EU countries:smile2::smile2:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Amazing that GHIC stand for GLOBAL if it doesn't cover some European countries.

And my understanding is that, unlike EHIC, it doesn't cover pre-existing problems.

However, a) I could easily be wrong
and b) it isn't likely to affect me this year so I shall "wait and see"

Gordon


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

H1-GBV said:


> Amazing that GHIC stand for GLOBAL if it doesn't cover some European countries.
> 
> And my understanding is that, unlike EHIC, it doesn't cover pre-existing problems.
> 
> ...


Nah. Not really when you consider that living in what is now called Global Britain by British Nationalists actually amounts to having isolated yourselves.

It's become the norm. ERG, for instance, supposedly meaning Economic Research Group. But actually meaning a publicly funded group of Members of Parliament (public servants) which is legally obliged, due to the source of it's funds, to publish a member's list along with full details of the research it carries out that has never released any substantive research on anything and refuses to name it's members even while it continues to take public money.

You see how it works. Call it one thing while it does the opposite.

The Tax Payers Alliance, a pressure group comprising an alliance of a few wing nutters who's job it is to mislead tax payers. More examples are available.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Apparently GHIC does cover pre-existing problems and even allows for dialysis and provision of oxygen so long as it is booked in advance.

Gordon


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

EHIC would have allowed routine treatment too I think.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

DJMotorhomer said:


> we will get driving permits from the P.O when needed
> 
> So thats us covered
> 
> ...


I think they backtracked on the need for a driving permit - at least, one of them.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> I think they backtracked on the need for a driving permit - at least, one of them.


Any information on that please Jean? I though it wasn't settled. It would be good if it was.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Any information on that please Jean? I though it wasn't settled. It would be good if it was.


I heard it on a BBC news bulletin .gov info here Alan.

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/driving-in-the-eu

Terry


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Don't forget about entry requirements:

_*
Dutch officials seize ham sandwiches from British drivers
Personal imports of meat and dairy products banned from EU since Brexit transition ended*_

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...als-seize-ham-sandwiches-from-british-drivers

If I was a keen border official, what sort of vehicles would I be inspecting?
Motorhomes (with fridges) seems a good bet!

"Fortunately" none of us is likely to be travelling soon.

Gordon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

When Mad Cow disease was causing cross border foods to be banned. We filled the fridge with wine and beer and put the milk and butter under the drawers.
French customs went straight to the fridge and exclaimed "You Brits and your booze".

Ray.


----------



## ASmith94 (Jan 12, 2021)

Now that's sad how travelling through Europe (to which we belong to) has become so much harder. Not so long ago I've thought of beginning my adventure with motorhomes, but I hoped it's still possible to go everywhere as before after Covid is over. I guess living under a rock is not a good idea in this case. It may be healthy to stay away from the news daily, but as you can see I'm reading this thread and I'm surprised


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi, and welcome, ASmith - what is it that particularly surprises you?


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Whilst looking for something else this morning I discovered that our EHIC had expired in Feb 2020 :frown2:

So I typed GHIC into Google and eventually got to the wonderful site (first port of call was via an advert which doubtlessly would have wanted some money :frown2: ).
Ensure you apply via NHS!

I allowed auto-entry of some details and applied to register using a .com email address.
They sent me a link and I completed the rest of the information for me: my NHS number, NI number, EHIC number etc.
Then I added my wife (hey; isn't this easy?).
THEN I spotted that my auto-entry hadn't included my middle names. Click on the "Edit Details" button but no, I can't edit my name.

So back to the beginning but it wouldn't allow me to re-register using the same .com address.
Fortunately we have another .com one, so away I went, ensuring that my middle names were included.
BUT NO, I must have made a mistake because after re-entering all my and my wife's details again, all I had was a single first name.

So back to the beginning again but now I needed to use one of my .co.uk addresses (not many left if this doesn't work!).
Lo and behold, after carefully entering ALL my details AND taking screen shots as proof, I ended up with just a single name on the final sheet.

So beware: either Barry has been having a laugh with his latest Government contract or this is all being stored in a limited spreadsheet somewhere :wink2:.

Gordon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have just received ours last week.

Ray.


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

Having followed this thread I am a little confused, can we apply for the GHIC or has it gotta be the Green Card? And how long does it usually take?


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

The Green card is for car insurance so nothing to do with health.

If you have an existing valid EHIC you do not need a GHIC. The existing EHIC remains valid till expiry date and then is replaced by a GHIC. 

If you don’t have a valid EHIC then you can apply for a GHIC. Not sure if the system is operating yet as they said it wouldn’t be available for a few weeks.

AFAIK the EHIC and GHIC cover a few less countries than the old EHIC (doesnt cover Switzerland, Norway etc)


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

kabundi said:


> The Green card is for car insurance so nothing to do with health.
> 
> If you have an existing valid EHIC you do not need a GHIC. The existing EHIC remains valid till expiry date and then is replaced by a GHIC.
> 
> ...


Thanks kabundi,
Meant EHIC and GHIC, not green card. My fuzzy old brain, sorry. Checked EHIC and its well out of date. So I have to apply for GHIC, is it also for a year? Or more? And how long does it take to get it?

Thanks again for your help


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Breaking News France to close 9 border crossings into Spain because of Covid all these crossings are in the pyrenees


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ingo Sundowner said:


> So I have to apply for GHIC, is it also for a year? Or more? And how long does it take to get it?
> 
> Thanks again for your help


I think it's valid for nigh on 5yrs.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

bilbaoman said:


> Breaking News France to close 9 border crossings into Spain because of Covid all these crossings are in the pyrenees


Any chance of more news on this Bill.?
Not that I will be crossing just yet but it's important.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

raynipper said:


> Any chance of more news on this Bill.?
> Not that I will be crossing just yet but it's important.
> 
> Ray.


Its nine crossings into Navarra which as had a large increase in covid cases


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Ingo Sundowner said:


> Thanks kabundi,
> Meant EHIC and GHIC, not green card. My fuzzy old brain, sorry. Checked EHIC and its well out of date. So I have to apply for GHIC, is it also for a year? Or more? And how long does it take to get it?
> 
> Thanks again for your help


The following link gives full details

https://www.nhs.uk/using-the-nhs/he...-a-free-uk-global-health-insurance-card-ghic/


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

bilbaoman said:


> Its nine crossings into Navarra which as had a large increase in covid cases


Presumably the motorway is still open. A63 to AP8.

Ray.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

raynipper said:


> Any chance of more news on this Bill.?
> Not that I will be crossing just yet but it's important.
> 
> Ray.


8 borders are closed from today, all in the Basque country. Increased terrorist risk rather than Covid. Thats from Sud Ouest journal.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

salomon said:


> 8 borders are closed from today, all in the Basque country. Increased terrorist risk rather than Covid. Thats from Sud Ouest journal.


The report on Basque tv is that the French are using Terrorist attack as an excuse because of Schengen rules


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

raynipper said:


> Presumably the motorway is still open. A63 to AP8.
> 
> Ray.


Dont worry RAY you are still welcome in the Basque Country the French will not close theA63 AP8 route as mrs Macron needs to import her fruit and flowers along this route


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

bilbaoman said:


> Dont worry RAY you are still welcome in the Basque Country the French will not close theA63 AP8 route as mrs Macron needs to import her fruit and flowers along this route


Yep, and look how Spanish agriculture thrives on it. Not only that, look at how they have mastered it. The quality of agriculture here makes my home veg growers look like amateurs. My UK home is in farming country, so is my Spanish one. Horticulture was my business. I am in a position to compare.

Listen to uniformed northern European farmers denigrate the lazy Southern Europeans for their alleged laziness, even as the Southerners produce several times as much product per hectare, of immaculate produce at highly affordable prices.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

The weather helps but there are a number of producers that exploit there employees also they exploit their fellow countrymen in the north i have seen cheaper and better quality produce thats been exported to France and the UK than we get its like when i lived in Greece you would get 4 kilos in the local market for the price of 1 kilo in Athens


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I had to find my way through the hellish Costa de Plastico near Almeria in order to get to the Cato de Gata national park in 2016. I was totally disgusted. I saw better conditions in Maroc later that year.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Glandwr said:


> I had to find my way through the hellish Costa de Plastico near Almeria in order to get to the Cato de Gata national park in 2016. I was totally disgusted. I saw better conditions in Maroc later that year.


I am sure many of the workers under the plastic lived in better conditions when they were in Morocco


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> I had to find my way through the hellish Costa de Plastico near Almeria in order to get to the Cato de Gata national park in 2016. I was totally disgusted. I saw better conditions in Maroc later that year.


There's no doubt that's the worst of it. Here it looks a lot more orderly and respectable. Horticulture involving huge quantities of plastic or netting can be well kept but rarely is. The appearance is very off putting. It just looks squalid, even though it may not be inside.

I know that the plastic is often left lying about for eventual collection because it has a recycling value. Known to recyclers as Visqueen. Got it's name in the way we call vacuum cleaners hoovers. It's worth something to recycling companies who will take it away at no charge when there's enough of it to make doing so worth while. It doesn't have sufficient value for those discarding it to bother collecting it and storing it, thus it's left where it is except by businesses who can't live with the untidiness. I'd fall into that category.

I find the area around Almeria uncomfortable too. Probably no more so than any large area anywhere where highly labour intensive intensive activities are carried out. I guess that if we accidentally drive our valuable shiny MHs past long lines of people with little hope and few prospects as they undertake another long day's hard labour in hot and often very humid conditions we can hardly be surprised if they give us some peculiar looks.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I remember at the think what do they use for the growing medium. I couldn't see the investment for hydroponic systems, a lot of the tents seemed to have been erected on bare rock. Is it brought in?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Growing media are interesting Dick.

I's amazing what will grow, and how well it will do, in what seems to look like pure stone with little or no fines or soil or even sand. Give plants food, light, air and heat and mostly they'll do just fine.

We are very spoiled with the soils we have in the UK, but a medium that is 80 or 90% stone can produce fine plants.

My company did an experiment years ago digging holes into stone railway embankments and literally shoving a variety of small trees and shrubs in to see how they did. No feeding and no water. A year later the survival rate was adequate, such that it was cheaper to plant that way and put up with the losses than it was to try filling holes with soil or compost which in time would mostly wash away anyway. Ten years later the planting had established and looked PK, if a bit stunted. I never did discuss it with a plant pathologist, but I know that his verdict would have been that it was impossible for plants to survive in those conditions.

You are right just to think of growing media, and not soils or composts. Plants will survive a lot, and thrive with additives.

I don't know the details of agriculture down south but I do know some farmers here, after covid once the pubs open again I'll ask some questions. I'll be interested. Agriculture here has been an eye opener. They farm land we'd consider to be fit only to graze sheep on. Citrus seems to grown in pure stone perfectly well so long as it's fed, watered and sprayed.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Our local Kilroot power station had a tomato growing project that utilised the waste heat and all grown in long water troughs, not a bit of soil in sight.

Tasted fine to me too.

Terry


----------

